# The Man Who Broke Britain



## rainyday (12 Dec 2004)

Did anyone else see this mockumentary on BBC2 on Thursday? I thought it was extremely well produced and acted, even thought they had chosen unknown actors in order to keep up the impression of a documentary.

See  for a variety of reviews & comments on the show. I'm just wondering if the financial services world are really that inter-dependent? Could one bank bring down an entire industry & cause recession in Britian?


----------



## daltonr (13 Dec 2004)

I turned it on part way through and watched it for a while.   It looked well done, but It's not really my cup of tea.   I think there's enough real issues that could be tackled without needing to make up news.

There was a variation on this a while back where a panel were asked to respond minute by minute to a crisis in London, and their responses were then discussed by experts to see how they did.  That was interesting because it showed how your immediate respoonse might not be a good one.

But simply doing a fake documentary I find a little boring.   But then Again I don't really like Fiction Books either.

-Rd


----------



## ninsaga (13 Dec 2004)

Thought it was brilliantly done. They did a very similar program on the ame principle earlier this year about a smallpox outbreak. It scared the livin' sh*te outta me to be honest.

ninsaga


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Dec 2004)

Thought it showed how easy it is for the media to get things totally wrong, but I think anytime the words 'derivatives' and 'scandal' are placed side by side it can be very damaging for the financial system.


----------



## daltonr (13 Dec 2004)

If I want a fictitous view of world politics I'll watch the West Wing.  If I want the facts I'll watch the News, or Newsnight, or whatever.

I don't see a point in this kind of inbetween program.  But I do have to hand it to them it looked amazing.

We're getting kindo of close to the prospect of a news company making up a completely fictitous story and passing it of as true for a couple of hours of compelling viewing before admitting it's "entertainment".

-Rd


----------



## rainyday (14 Dec 2004)

I wonder how they did the clips of Blair & Brown? Were these just generic clips, proving that most of what these guys say is pretty worthless and can be recycled ad nauseam regardless of relevance (ref. 'That would be an ecumenical matter'). Or did they mask in someone else's lips speaking the new script onto Blair/Brown's face?


----------



## Mammysboy (15 Dec 2004)

*Origin of "ecumenical matter"*

"ref. 'That would be an ecumenical matter"

Apologies but this is going off the original topic. I'm just wondering who rainyday is quoting here? Anyone know the context.

Whenever, I hear someone say this I wonder about it's origin.

Thanks,
Mammysboy


----------



## daltonr (16 Dec 2004)

*Re: Origin of "ecumenical matter"*

It's a joke.  A referance to Fr. Ted, where "that would be an ecumenical matter" was the stock answer for difficult questions.

-Rd


----------



## Mammysboy (16 Dec 2004)

*Fr Ted*

Cheers daltonr. I knew 'twas a joke but never knew it was from Fr. Ted. Must start using it myself...


----------

